# Do you take pills for energy



## Jim1174 (Jun 24, 2016)

what do you take to give you energy and stay alert during your day? how long does the energy last ? I use guarana energizer. It works pretty well but want to see if there is something better on the market.


----------



## Gnarlie (Jun 24, 2016)

I have a properly planned diet instead.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 24, 2016)

Jim1174 said:


> what do you take to give you energy and stay alert during your day? how long does the energy last ? I use guarana energizer. It works pretty well but want to see if there is something better on the market.


There is! It's called coffee. Shame on you, for taking anything else. There are a lot of things you can do. Get more sleep. Stop eating before bed. Eat right, and you won't need that stuff. You don't have a guarana deficiency.


----------



## MAfreak (Jun 24, 2016)

try fruits and don't make commercial for unhealthy dangerous crap, please.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2016)

My Super Drink:

In my Vitamix blender:

Tomato
Bluberries
Strawberies
One apple
Kale
Romaine lettuce
Edamine
Brussel sprouts
Broccoli
Turmeric
Olive oil
Apple cider vinegar
Protein powder
Lemon juice

This makes enough where I can drink it throughout the day. Everyday.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 24, 2016)

Tames D said:


> My Super Drink:
> 
> In my Vitamix blender:
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, do you have arthritis? If not what purpose does the turmeric serve? I've only ever heard of it in reference to arthritis, so don't know if it's good for you in other ways as well.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2016)

I've never heard that before. No I don't have arthritis. I'm 58 and probably in the best shape of my life.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 24, 2016)

Jim1174 said:


> what do you take to give you energy and stay alert during your day? how long does the energy last ? I use guarana energizer. It works pretty well but want to see if there is something better on the market.



I drink coffee in the morning.  That's pretty much it.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I never really do anything in perticular, I wake up every day some time between 5am -  6am. I dont drink coffee since it  dosnt do anything for me (no more energy nor less) so I just stretch, practice wu xing exercises and have a good breakfast. Throughout the day Just a regular 3 meals a day and training.


----------



## Buka (Jun 24, 2016)

Tames D said:


> I've never heard that before. No I don't have arthritis. I'm 58 and probably in the best shape of my life.



That rocks, bro!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 24, 2016)

If you are looking for a better on the market then I would suggest regular exercise, a short exercise routine in the morning just to get the blood flowing, eat a good diet, and get enough sleep.  If you like you could have a heavier exercise routine after work which will help to increase your endurance and stamina.  All of these together will give you a long term energy boost and not just a quick fix.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 24, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> If you don't mind me asking, do you have arthritis? If not what purpose does the turmeric serve? I've only ever heard of it in reference to arthritis, so don't know if it's good for you in other ways as well.


I think it may have some natural anti-inflammatory properties. That can come in useful for those of us over the age of 30, if so.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 24, 2016)

Tames D said:


> View attachment 19951


You linked a picture, not the article, but I found it based on that. I may have to start taking it, I had no idea it could help in so many areas
20 Health Benefits of Turmeric | Eat This!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> You linked a picture, not the article, but I found it based on that. I may have to start taking it, I had no idea it could help in so many areas
> 20 Health Benefits of Turmeric | Eat This!


Yeah, sorry. I was going to go back and link it properly, but forgot.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Yeah, sorry. I was going to go back and link it properly, but forgot.


Re reading that article, I learned that combining black pepper with turmeric increases it's anti cancer effects. I guess I'll be adding black pepper to my drink.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 24, 2016)

@Tames D, Do you have specific amounts that you put in for each ingredient? I have a Vitamix blender that I use during the days I don't have work, so nay steal that from you.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> @Tames D, Do you have specific amounts that you put in for each ingredient? I have a Vitamix blender that I use during the days I don't have work, so nay steal that from you.


These amounts are approximate, depending on how much I have on hand. I don't measure. I just kind of eyeball it.

Tomato:  1 large or 10 cherry tomatoes
Bluberries: 6oz
Strawberies:  6oz
Apple: 1
Kale: 8oz 
Romaine lettuce: 2 large leaves
Edamine: 4oz
Brussel sprouts: 4oz
Broccoli:  4oz
Turmeric: 2 or 3 tablespoons
Olive oil: 1oz
Apple cider vinegar: 3oz
Protein powder: 2or 3 scoops
Lemon juice: 3oz
Water: 24oz

I started playing with this concoction about 3 years ago. I haven't been sick since, even though I've been surrounded by people with colds and flu. My joints feel great. Sometimes I'll substitute different fruits and veggies. What I like about this is I'm consuming a lot of healthy foods that I would never eat because of the taste. This drink actually tastes good due to the fruits and the flavored protein powder.


----------



## Buka (Jun 24, 2016)

I have to make me one of these. Sounds real good.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 24, 2016)

Tames D said:


> These amounts are approximate, depending on how much I have on hand. I don't measure. I just kind of eyeball it.
> 
> Tomato:  1 large or 10 cherry tomatoes
> Bluberries: 6oz
> ...


Thanks, definitely going to be trying it out later this week.


----------

